# Classic OS9 in Leopard



## manosdp (Nov 27, 2007)

Does Leopard offer a Classic component? If I upgrade will I be able to run Illustrator 8, for instance?

And what about more recent programs like Photoshop CS and Quark 6.1?

I'm currently running 10.3.9 on a first generation iMac G5.

Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 27, 2007)

No. But you could try to emulate it with Sheepshaver.


----------



## manosdp (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks. What's Sheepshaver all about? Where do I get it, etc.?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 27, 2007)

It allows you to emulate OS 9 up to 9.0.4 (better than no OS 9 when needed) 
http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/sheepshaver/
It comes as universal binary, so it will also work on Intel macs.


----------



## manosdp (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks again. OK, Sheepshaver covers the old programs, but what about the relatively recent apps running in Leopard? Will Photoshop CS and Quark 6.1 run just fine on Leopard?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 27, 2007)

yup.  Leopard is more like Mac OS 8.5 was to Mac OS 8.  it's very much evolutionary, not revolutionary.  new things here and there, and some bugs and incompatibility, but generally it's built on the same pinnings as 10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3 and 10.4.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 28, 2007)

If the applications are native OS X applications for PowerPC Macs, then they will run under Rosetta, a translation layer for older PowerPC-based OS X applications to run on the Intel Macs.  If you're on a PowerPC Mac and it has Leopard, then it will run natively as usual.


----------

